
Show HN: Homer – A Text Analyzer in Python - simplegeek
https://github.com/wyounas/homer
======
simplegeek
Homer is a Python package that can help make your text more clear, simple and
useful for the reader.

It provides information on an overall text as well as on individual
paragraphs. It gives insights into readability, length of paragraphs, length
of sentences, average sentences per paragraph, average words in a sentence,
etc. It is based on work by Pinker and another research study [1, 2].

This software package grew out of a personal need. Since I am not a native
English speaker but am interested in writing. I write OpEds and a blog. So I
designed and have been using Homer to improve my writing. I hope others will
find it useful. I am aware of other tools (such as ProseLint) but I built this
thinking this would help me improve my Python. :) Also, over time I plan on
improving this.

References:

1- Steven Pinker's The Sense of Style:

2-
[https://litlab.stanford.edu/LiteraryLabPamphlet9.pdf](https://litlab.stanford.edu/LiteraryLabPamphlet9.pdf)

~~~
Scarbutt
Do you know how "The Sense of Style" compares to "The Elements of Style" ?

~~~
powersnail
Having read both, I think _The Sense of Style_ is a very different kind of
book from _The Elements of Style_. The latter is more of a collection of rules
and recommendations. It is very concise, to the point, and without much
argument. It simply describes what constitutes readable writing.

_The Sense of Style_ has a lot more why and how. The author showed the reasons
that he recommend certain ways of writing, sometimes referencing studies in
linguistics and cognitive science. The rules it contains are not as rigid as
_The Elements of Style_; many of the style guides are really just something to
keep in mind. Reading _The Sense of Style_ was like peeking into the thought
process of the author.

------
hprotagonist
[https://github.com/amperser/proselint](https://github.com/amperser/proselint)
is also very nice.

~~~
abathur
I haven't tried any of them, but I've been collecting such things in case I
find the time/energy to chase down one specific yak.

[https://github.com/retextjs/awesome-
retext](https://github.com/retextjs/awesome-retext)
[https://github.com/textlint/textlint](https://github.com/textlint/textlint)

------
airstrike
Very cool. Wonder if this could be tailored to analyze financial disclosures
(10-Ks and 10-Qs) to rank management teams on their abilities to describe
their company succinctly and appropriately convey messages on financial
results to shareholders and the investment community.

It's a pet idea of mine that I just haven't had time to play with. Would need
to adjust for size of the company and industry, at a minimum...

------
nickbail3y
This is really cool! Thanks.

------
maximedb
Really cool. It would be super useful to have this in other languages as well,
french in my case. This would be a useful addition to a grammar checker I am
currently developing.

~~~
simplegeek
Thanks. I am sure it will be useful to have it in other languages. Will see
what I can do :)

